# Video Game Soundtracks on Classic FM



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

This petition is for Video Game Soundtracks on Classic FM.

We have already had signitures from many composers from TV, FILM and GAME. I have already had a positive reaction from Simon Bates who thinks this is a ''fantastic idea''.

Classic FM already plays Film Scores, Disney music, Jazz and Coldplay.

If you would like to hear music from Video Game soundtracks and concerts on Classic FM please sign this petition.

http://www.petitionspot.com/petitions/wonderfulmusic/


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

No thanks...

"And soon in the hour will be Mahler's 9th, but first, the theme from Final Fantasy!" ughh.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds good to me... I'd love to hear my favorite themes from _Sonic the Hedgehog_, _The Legend of Zelda_, or even _Maple Story_ on the radio.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

LordBlackudder said:


> Classic FM already plays Film Scores, Disney music, Jazz and Coldplay


I think I'm going to petition them to stop playing classical music.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I think I'm going to petition them to stop playing classical music.


I can just see it now... "Classic FM, your favorite 24 hour music station with absolutely no classical music! <applause>"

Why can't they just have a separate channel for video game soundtracks? I remember when I had the dorky A(W)OL browser, they had a "radio" feature which had a separate channel for video game music. Why can't there be a radio channel devoted to video game music?


----------

